# Butt joints on featheredge cladding? - SOLVED TA



## ian3006 (24 May 2011)

I'm struggling to get featheredge boards at over 4.5m for cladding my new workshop.

Is butt jointing smaller lengths acceptable? If so, what is good practice - stepping the joints and leaving a small expansion gap (maybe 5mm), possibly filled with a flexible waterproof jointing compound? Or is this just a big no no and I should continue looking to source longer boards?

Regards,

Ian.


Edit.

Found a few articles that suggest that joining the boards is fine, so I'll just go with that.

Ta.


----------



## Dee J (24 May 2011)

Featheredge is always a bit of a rough and ready cladding method, and generally there is a lot of movement in the boards - so any refined joining or sealing techniques will generally have a short life. So just normal good practice is needed - butt joins - stagger joins in adjacent planks and always join over a frame. Any concerns about minor leakage can be dealt with by small rectangles of heavy guage poly (dpc membrane) behind each join to direct any leakage to the outside of the next board down.

Dee


----------



## Mcluma (24 May 2011)

option NO stagering at all

keep all the joints at one place - preferably in the middle. and cover it with a strip, you will do the same at the corners anyway, so its balanced and will look really good. the joints will open en that will not be looking good


----------

